# Solved: Can't Uninstall GTA IV



## ShanksD (Sep 7, 2008)

I've seen a few other people with this problem, though mine differs slightly.
Basically, first time I ran the uninstaller it asked me to revoke the license, which I did. My computer than suffered a pretty nasty crash and I had to hard restart. Since then, each attempt to uninstall results in me getting a message about revokation not being possible as certain files weren't found. Followed by a nasty crash. I though maybe reinstalling might work but I can't find how to reinstall... Anyone have any thoughts? At my wits end here.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you tried using Revouninstaller?


----------



## ShanksD (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't but am a little wary...
Partly because I tried a couple of other 'complete uninstallation' programs and had no luck with either. And partly because, as I understand it, Revouinstaller tries to uninstall normally first, then tries to remove it anyway or something, correct me if I'm wrong. And running the normal uninstaller causes my computer to crash. So it probably won't get a chance to do anything.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't used it so I'm not totally sure, but I know people that have had problems with normal uninstallations have found that Revouninstaller works.


----------



## ShanksD (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, went to give Revouninstaller a try and found that the solution was far, far simpler. During the uninstall I simply said 'no' to removing Securom components. No more trouble. Just need to find out what to do about Securom now... Thanks anyway for the help.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Securom should be in Device Manager


----------

